

Getline - A Python Library to Get Text from the Console - timtadh
http://github.com/timtadh/getline

======
dododo
btw, editline is a BSD licensed readline replacement:
<http://www.thrysoee.dk/editline/>

~~~
timtadh
I should have mentioned that. Editline is used by default by the Python
readline module if you are on a MacOS or I assume FreeBSD. However, it is
still a risk to use the readline module unless you distribute Editline and
force its use over Readline.

